# Brother MFC-465CN network problem



## Onikura (Jan 1, 2009)

I can't figure out why this wont work. I looked at the manual and did everything, it just wont work. 

Okay, so I want to set up my printer, to print from anywhere I am in the house. I hooked it up to my wireless/wired router via ethernet. 

Now this is the fun part, I can't get it to print. I have tried using TCP/IP ports but NOTHING. I used BRAdmin but it only lets me configure it but not actually print from it, which I found stupid. I don't know what to do, I am COMPLETELY stuck. I have provided a drawing via paint: 
Essentially the printer should be able to print from anywhere, as long as I am connected to the router wirelessly or wired.


----------



## inkinawink (Dec 17, 2008)

Is your printer listed on your network? Have you clicked the box to share the printer, in the printer properties?


----------



## ScorpioGuju (Mar 29, 2011)

I have a similar problem... I have the brother mfc-465cn and another brother printer, HL-2140 connected to a computer with vista. I can print wirelessly from a computer using win7 32-bit but can't with another one running 64-bit win7. Could there be a network/firewall problem on my vista operated computer that's blocking the win7/64bit compu from connecting to it? Could there be another reason why I'm able to print wirelessly from one computer and not another?


----------

